# Delete avg registry key



## GLYNNROY (Nov 5, 2004)

I have recently uninstalled avg from my computer and placed a well known antivirus and firewall in its place, but since today, apparently the virus downloads are now longer available unless you pay for the software, it keeps coming up pop up with a reminder on start up to pay for the dam thing even though there is no trace of avg on my computer.

Is there anyway to delete this pop up, I guess it would be from the registry key, if any one can give me step by step guidelines to delete this problem I would be grateful.:up:


----------



## GLYNNROY (Nov 5, 2004)

bump


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Post a hijackthis log and let's have a look.

Click *here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This*.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------

